# How much will I earn on a 3 day week



## seanistaken (28 Feb 2012)

I earn €50k per annum. I am married and am jointly assessed with my non-working wife. My take home pay is 3,290.31 per month. If I were to go on a 3 day-week. How much money would I receive per month.

Thanks.


----------



## elcato (28 Feb 2012)

Well given that 50k is for 5 days then 3 days should be 30k p.a. Use the tax calculator here to see what your net pay should be.


----------



## seanistaken (28 Feb 2012)

That calculator was pretty close for the 50k figure, so the 30k figure come out at 2,275. Which is not as bad as I had thought. Its a drop of just over 12k per annum despite a 20k pay cut. 

Thanks for the reply elacto.


----------



## ramon (29 Feb 2012)

*Tax Help*

Hi, i have similar question but i couldnt even work out the calculator so i am really bad at this... basically my gross salary on a 4 day week pm is 1800 and my husbands is 3800. At present we are 50/50 tax split - just thinking if i worked 3 days though would we work out maybe just as good... - i know if i earned 15k or under he could have all my tax credits... who could answer this for me...


----------



## elcato (2 Mar 2012)

> Hi, i have similar question but i couldnt even work out the  calculator so i am really bad at this... basically my gross salary on a 4  day week pm is 1800 and my husbands is 3800. At present we are 50/50  tax split - just thinking if i worked 3 days though would we work out  maybe just as good... - i know if i earned 15k or under he could have  all my tax credits... who could answer this for me


Start a new thread and use a heading such as 'Most benificial way to split tax between wif and hubbie'. That way people know what the orginal thread is about. To do this in the Taxation forum just click 'New Thread' button at top left of forum page.


----------

